# Exercise



## Tom Young (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't mean to overstay my welcome, but with such a friendly group, like to tap into other's knowledge and experience.  Pretty sure that most subjects are covered here in one way or another, so apoligize in advance for missing them, and appreciate links to where the subjects were discussed. 

For now, would like to get some input on the subject of exercise... not just the standard Gym routines, or weight classes, but exercises that have been not only helpful, but satisfying.  Am hoping to get some input from SifuPhil on Tai Chi and the like... But also any other types of exercise that can be interesting, and not just work.  I seem to remember becoming engrossed in a Clavell novel, before the edited versions, back in the 60's or 70's that has stayed in my mind ever since... Can't even remember which book, but a description of an almost out of body experience. Anyway may have been Tai Chi, or Qi Gong or Yi Jin Jing... or somethin like that.   A mind and body experience rather than just physical exercise. 

I bike... (level ground), and flat water canoe, but things like running or even walking are out of the question... For me, it's w*rk, and pain. Our local YMCA has  huge exercise rooms, with more than 250 major pieces of equipment, with 20 TV monitors for your choice of viewing pleasure while sweating the pounds off.  Not for me... 

As a pretty good athlete in the early days, able to do 900 situps at a time, I thought old age would just bring a continuation, but beginning arthritis, and a low tolerance for "routine" makes normal physical exercise a chore.  At present, the best solution seems to be biking... done on quiet roads in our campground, and with a single earphone tuned to NPR.  

We DO often go to Tai Chi class for seniors twice a week in our local mall... about 60 seniors, but I don't think we're really into the spirit or the essence, and the way it's done seems to be mostly for flexing.  Okay, but still lacking the "interesting" part.
We also walk the mall, for about a 3/4 of an hour...three times a week... again, getting a bit boring.  We have an Airgometer exercise bike in Florida, but it takes up a lot of room and doesn't get too much use. 

DW is on and off with PBS "Sit and Be Fit" at 7 AM... and she likes that.  I have some "hand" peripheripheral neuropathy... and occasionally go to UTube for a flexion regimen.  That's pretty good.  

End of the bitchin' part of the rant... 

Ooops... forgot one... swimming!... Yes ... excellent, but that was my amateur/profession for 8 years... with three hours of practice 11 months/yr, every day including Sundays... it's no longer a fun thing... mostly now, just "bob" in the water ala "Cocoon".  

So, your "fun" exercise?... Golf?  Handball?, Softball?, Pickle ball? Bowling? Shuffleboard? Tennis?  Horseshoes?  Hiking? Line Dancing? Aquatics? Bocce Ball?  

Actually, more curiosity about what others do... how much, how satisfying, and more importantly... whether what ya do now will be what you'll do when  you are reaching for the 80's.       ....and what you do, if you're already there?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

T'ai-Chi? T'ai-Chi? Somebody mention T'ai-Chi? *ears perk up and swivel*

Congrats on attending the mall class - sounds like a healthy-sized group. Unfortunately with such large groups that have differing goals and expectations it's difficult for the teacher to do much more than lead the class with the physical movements with flexibility and relaxation being the two most requested benefits.

The interesting part, as you so aptly phrase it, usually only happens if you enroll in the teacher's own school or pay for private lessons. This is how it always worked with me; in fact, I would use public classes such as the one you're attending as "sales funnels" to determine who was serious about learning. Once I identified these individuals I would hound them to dea - um, I mean, offer them the opportunity to become my "indoor" students, as the Chinese refer to it - the students that are serious and are taken seriously.

While T'ai-Chi Ch'uan and its sister art Chi-Kung ("Taijiquan" and "Qigong" in the Pinyan system of translation) are part of a comprehensive series of arts known as Wudang or "Internal" arts that were originally based solely upon martial applications, they have "softened" to the point, especially here in the West, where they are seen merely as some form of slow dance or a stretching exercise akin to Yoga. 

But they can be - and once were - so much more. They can become a life philosophy, an all-encompassing healthcare system and a highly-efficient means of self-defense, the learning of which can take a lifetime and thus the focus of public classes upon the most rudimentary and easily-learned movements. Given those limitations, the movements themselves hold great potential benefits for seniors as a simple, non-stressful way of keeping joints supple and encouraging proper posture, balance and breathing.

I began training when I was 12 and now at 55 realize that I'm just _beginning_ to understand the true scope of the art.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

My favorite exercise is walking outdoors in nature, good for mind and body.


----------



## MercyL (Sep 11, 2013)

Most people can't see it, but I felt my fittest during the years when I belly danced. Not the "cabaraet" style most think of, but more a folkloric style not requiring bare midriffs. The dance is built on isolated muscle movement and control firing rapidly one after another to create those lovely vibrations and hip movements. 

If things improve, I'm considering taking classes again, since I have effectively pain control. Luckily, the dance is like riding a bicycle. You don't forget and your muscles recognize the patterns.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 12, 2013)

I get lots of exercise around here in the form called work. But hard work does not help much for weight loss. I find that continuous exercise such as walking briskly for 30 minutes at a time does help lose weight along with eating right. 

Gardening, mowing, cutting firewood, and other jobs that come with having a home are good for the body but it's a shame they don't do much for weight loss. It seems only non-productive exercise such as walking or some other form of exercise that contributes nothing is the only way to lose weight. :notfair:


----------



## Michael. (Sep 12, 2013)

MercyL said:


> Most people can't see it, but I felt my fittest during the years when I belly danced. Not the "cabaraet" style most think of, but more a folkloric style not requiring bare midriffs. The dance is built on isolated muscle movement and control firing rapidly one after another to create those lovely vibrations and hip movements.
> 
> If things improve, I'm considering taking classes again, since I have effectively pain control. Luckily, the dance is like riding a bicycle. You don't forget and your muscles recognize the patterns.





*Sadie is World famous and her Tube presentation has reached 26,000 000+

I believe she is originally from Wisconsin?
.*

*CLICK HERE*
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=YamDoDK71Ds

.


----------



## SaraJ60 (Sep 12, 2013)

I really have been enjoying yoga for my daily exercise. My DH ordered me a yoga mat for my birthday and I really have been feeling much better and more energized throughout the day.  You can find yoga workouts on Youtube (sometimes I just don't feel like leaving the house).  If anyone is looking for a good mat I absolutely love the one my DH ordered me it is from Beachbody.  This mat is sticker so you won't slip.  You can order it here: http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_gear/core_yoga_gear/yoga_monster_mat.do


----------



## Fern (Sep 12, 2013)

I lose my fitness easily. 12 months ago I was confined to the house so exercise was minimal. These days I ride the exercise bike for 6km, go for walks and once the summer arrives will start having a daily swim. If I don't feel reasonably fit, it doesn't sit well on my shoulders having been an athlete in my younger years.


----------

